# Snowplow for SUV



## samlove (Oct 26, 2011)

I read an article and watched some videos about the Snowsport HD Snow plow that can be mounted to a variety of Trucks, SUV, UTV, ATV, etc. Have any of you used this plow? I've got a 2003 GMC Envoy and they have a mounting kit for this make/model.

I have read many reviews from commercial and home users and they rate it pretty good. Looking for input from the forum. Check it out at the website below.

http://www.snowsportplow.com/hd

Sam
Sidney, OH


----------



## KJenkins99 (Oct 31, 2011)

For $1400, that's kind of an amazing price. I'd be worried about the quality. You say that you've heard commercial users rate this well?


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I've used the Snowport for 3 years and I like it. I've adapted a winch to raise and lower it and that's it. It plows out my 300' drive and 1200 sqft parking area plus other stuff. It's mounted on a 93' Ranger. It's nice to be able to push snow and be done in 15 minutes, still warm and dry and walk back from the detached garage to the house and smile. Now I feel very, very prepared for the snow in my area. I've pushed up to 24" of snow with it. That I don't recommend, but it was nice to know I could if I needed to... about 200' of my driveway gets blown shut when snow is blown from the neighbors field.


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

one more happy snowsport user, had it for four years (on the edge of the lake effect snowbelt) been great. Have used it both with a 4cyl Tacoma and a 6cyl 4Runner, great on both. Yeah you wouldn't want to do 20 drives with it, but to do your own and maybe family/friends it's great. Have mine front mounted. I was able to find a "demo" version online, looked brand new when I got it, paid $700. Great product, does exactly what it's supposed to. I really like that it 's simple. Some pics from a few years ago with my truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59806


----------

